
Why I think we can predict the future - breck
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/Professor-Hawking-Fellowship-lecture
======
anon1m0us
I'm certain we can predict the future. We do it all the time without noticing
or accepting that we are. We are so good at it, we are disappointed when we
are wrong.

I think we actually predict the future correctly more often than not. The
question isn't, can we? but rather, to what resolution can we?

